# Bunnies in Rescue



## catxx (1 February 2013)

I'm a regular volunteer at The Rabbit Residence Rescue in Royston, Herts. There was a recent survey that found over 65,000 rabbits pass through rescues in the UK every year, it's heartbreaking 

I wanted to show you guys these two who I would have adopted but my two adopted me instead. They came to the rescue after being found dumped in a cardboard box. 3 years on, these two are STILL at the rescue, they've been there 4 years now, healthy but shy. If anyone has a corner of their garden or yard they could build a lovely enclosure (a shed and aviary all predator proofed is ideal) these two need one on one and a forever home!

Meet Nemo and Claudia, Polish crosses (very tiny bunnies):


----------



## BlackRider (2 February 2013)

They're gorgeous! I hope they find a forever home soon.

I got my bunny from the RSPCA, and its awful how easily rabbits get abandoned or given up, because people get bored with them :-(

Rabbits are such characters, and given a chance very affectionate too.


----------



## Lippyx (2 February 2013)

Aw, they are gorgeous! I have two lionheads and they are my world! So loving and full of character! If I had my own place I would definitely take these beauties on, but I am still with my parents, and although they don't mind my two, think it will be taking the micky*commendearing another section of their garden for a hutch and run!


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (2 February 2013)

If I had a garden I'd love to rehome a couple, sadly I live on the second floor


----------



## catxx (2 February 2013)

cloverleaf1985 said:



			If I had a garden I'd love to rehome a couple, sadly I live on the second floor 

Click to expand...

There's always a house bunny option! Nemo and Claudia have to be outside bunnies as they're wary of people, but there are plenty of very friendly rabbits who would make great house bunnies. 

Of course you would need landlord permission and do lots of bunny proofing! They best are kept like nosey, destructive, vegetarian house cats really haha!


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (2 February 2013)

I already have 2 actual house cats lol but I do have a spare room.....
Not sure the landlady would agree though dammit!!


----------



## catxx (2 February 2013)

cloverleaf1985 said:



			I already have 2 actual house cats lol but I do have a spare room.....
Not sure the landlady would agree though dammit!!
		
Click to expand...

If it's carpeted, you can get cheap rugs to protect the landlady's carpets and rabbits litter train the same as cats (except poops do go stray, but they are dry hard little pellets which are easily swept up!). This is an example of how someone has bunny proofed a spare room to avoid the rabbit's chewing the walls (they're NIC cubes from B&Q). 
http://www.therabbithouse.com/gallery_item.asp?Entry=74

And cats often work reasonably well with rabbits too. My mum's cat was terrified of my rabbits, and the cat has brought in wildies. My rabbits were the same size as her and bounced over to say hi, rather than running away haha!


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (2 February 2013)

Ooh! That looks do-able! My OH is not going to like you


----------



## catxx (2 February 2013)

cloverleaf1985 said:



			Ooh! That looks do-able! My OH is not going to like you 

Click to expand...

to ensure I'm REALLY in your OH's bad books, here are your local rabbit rescues 
http://www.rabbitrehome.org.uk/centres.asp#Devon


----------



## catxx (3 February 2013)

On the subject of house bunnies, this is Tumbleweed & Melodica who have been at the rescue I volunteer at for a surprising number of months. Perfectly healthy, under a year old, super friendly and very inquisitive, yet still at the rescue. WHY?! They're so people friendly they'd make great mischievous house rabbits. If I had the space for a second pair...


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (3 February 2013)

Damn you! It is Dutch bunnies I have been looking at!!

I had a rabbit about 15 years ago so no doubt things have changed. 

Could you give me a run down of what I'd need, how much stuff costs now and general advice on diet, health etc pretty please?


----------



## catxx (3 February 2013)

cloverleaf1985 said:



			Damn you! It is Dutch bunnies I have been looking at!!

I had a rabbit about 15 years ago so no doubt things have changed. 

Could you give me a run down of what I'd need, how much stuff costs now and general advice on diet, health etc pretty please?
		
Click to expand...

haha! yes it has changed a little!

For an indoor bunny you'll need to buy a litter tray or two (I use plastic dog beds and underbed storage boxes). I use MegaZorb for their litter and then hay on top as they like to eat and pee, that's how you litter train them.

A rescue will give you all the info you need, they should be quite supportive. 

A rescue rabbit will already be spayed/neutered and vaccinated which saves you that initial stress and worry. 

With vaccine, yes indoor rabbits need to be vaccinated too, a new combi vaccine came out last year which means they only need one injection once a year which vaccinates for Myxomatosis and VHD (Viral Haemorrhagic Disease). For my pair it cost about £60 for the vaccine (£30 each). 

I buy an 80L bag of hay once a week which is about £6 and fresh veges (mine get Spring Greens, Flat Leaf Parsley and Mint for breakfast). They get a handful of pellets in the evening, mine are on Science Selective. They need high fibre pellets (NEVER the muesli mix), at least 20% fibre.

Caring for a rabbit is a bit like caring for a miniature horse! They need "mucking out" twice a day and careful diet management to avoid weight problems, dental problems and gut problems (both of mine are prone to gut stasis) and of course they need lots of exercise to keep them fit and keep their gut moving.

I also recommend insuring them, mine are insured through Pet Plan. Vets bills can get silly! 

Sign up to this forum as they helped me loads when I was getting mine:
http://forums.rabbitrehome.org.uk/forum.php


----------



## Serenity087 (3 February 2013)

If and when I get myself sorted, I'm rescuing some bunnies!

Mine came within 24 hours of being put to sleep because all of the rescues were full with rabbits no one wants anymore 

So sad


----------



## catxx (4 February 2013)

Serenity087 said:



			If and when I get myself sorted, I'm rescuing some bunnies!

Mine came within 24 hours of being put to sleep because all of the rescues were full with rabbits no one wants anymore 

So sad 

Click to expand...

A sadly common story  most rescues are full to capacity and still get calls and owners trying to blackmail them into taking more


----------



## It's Me Megan (4 February 2013)

I adopted a rabbit on christmas eve, we saw her and I couldn't say no especially as it was nearly christmas and she has been there for a month  Apparently she was given up because she had some temper issues but she is the friendliest rabbit ever, she comes and lays by in the house and loves her cuddles. We think part of the problem is she wasn't spayed as a result when in season she did get a bit nippy but she is back to normal now she has been spayed


----------



## webble (5 February 2013)

Great posts from Cat echo everything she said (I'm on that forum too btw). For anyone wanting baby buns these do come up in rescue too


----------



## catxx (5 February 2013)

webble said:



			Great posts from Cat echo everything she said (I'm on that forum too btw). For anyone wanting baby buns these do come up in rescue too 

Click to expand...

Agreed on the babies! At Rabbit Residence we have one litter of 7x 8 week old babies (I had them all climbing on me at the weekend, so cute), a pair of 8-12 week old super fluffy Lionhead strays, 3x pairs of Dutches just under 6 months old, and the list goes on and on!


----------



## catxx (9 February 2013)

I started a new blog for older rabbits (over 5 years old) in rescue in the UK 
http://oabunnies.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## webble (9 February 2013)

catxx said:



			I started a new blog for older rabbits (over 5 years old) in rescue in the UK 
http://oabunnies.blogspot.co.uk/

Click to expand...

Oooo will go and have a nose. It can be hard finding the older buns and sadly in a few years I will probably be looking for one


----------



## GinaB (9 February 2013)

One of mine is a rescue, he'd been abandoned in a forest park. He's a little hallion! My other one did come from a pet shop that couldn't sell her as no-one wanted such a skittish bunny. I'm fairly sure she has sight/hearing issues. She's fine with me but it took a very long time and even then, I only lift her to give health checks. She does like a wee stroke though. If anyone else goes near the hutch she goes mad, panics and foot thumps. Goodness only know what happened to her prior to me getting her.


----------



## storm123 (17 February 2013)

id love to have them but i already have 3 rescue rabbits! i struggle to look after them as it is as my horse takes up all my time!
i rescued m first and second who hated each other at first but now, there totally in love! living in a big double hutch together, cute!
my third i found in a field, infested with fleas, immaciated, over heated just lieing there.
i called rspca and they rescued him. i called around everywhere looking where he was taken to. i finally found him and adopted him, he now lives with me, and is nice and fat now


----------



## heebiejeebies (17 February 2013)

I'm about to have my boy (4months) neutered then will be rescuing a wife for him! I also have a feeling I may accumulate more.... luckily I have a huge garden with a big run, big hutches (have always had rabbits) and having a horse I never run out of hay, bedding, carrots.... 

Pity I live so far away (in Scotland) or I would be having ALLLLLLL the ones in your photos


----------



## webble (17 February 2013)

heebiejeebies said:



			I'm about to have my boy (4months) neutered then will be rescuing a wife for him! I also have a feeling I may accumulate more.... luckily I have a huge garden with a big run, big hutches (have always had rabbits) and having a horse I never run out of hay, bedding, carrots.... 

Pity I live so far away (in Scotland) or I would be having ALLLLLLL the ones in your photos 

Click to expand...

There are some lovely rescues in Scotland too


----------



## heebiejeebies (17 February 2013)

webble said:



			There are some lovely rescues in Scotland too
		
Click to expand...

There are, have gotten all of mine from rescues, currently browsing for a suitable wife


----------



## webble (17 February 2013)

heebiejeebies said:



			There are, have gotten all of mine from rescues, currently browsing for a suitable wife 

Click to expand...

Awww good luck


----------



## catxx (13 April 2013)

Bumping an old thread! Nemo & Claudia in the first post are still available.

I have also got addicted to Pinterest and have made some bunnies-in-rescue boards:
Black coloured
Agouti coloured
REW (red eyed white)
Harlequin
English
Angora/Cashmere
Himalayan/Californian
Giants
Dutches
Lionheads
Netherland Dwarf/Polish
Rexes
Lops

Phew!


----------

